# Blepharoplasty



## Gio111ca (Oct 10, 2009)

Hi all,

While still waiting for my ophthalmologist appointment, was just wondering if anybody has experienced a BLEPHAROPLASTY surgery to remove excessive bags under one's eyes originating from Graves disease, and if you are happy with the results.

Thank you.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Gio111ca said:


> Hi all,
> 
> While still waiting for my ophthalmologist appointment, was just wondering if anybody has experienced a BLEPHAROPLASTY surgery to remove excessive bags under one's eyes originating from Graves disease, and if you are happy with the results.
> 
> Thank you.


I have had all kinds of eye surgery including orbital decompression and levator but not that.

Maybe someone will come along who has had the experience. I think Monarch is contemplating it.


----------



## Gio111ca (Oct 10, 2009)

Thx Andros.


----------



## besummerbe (Apr 5, 2010)

I just had lower blepharoplasty done in December 09. I had an excess amount of not skin but muscle that made my eyes look like a fish with protruding eyes. 
I'm really happy with the result, the doctor was able to remove over 90% of excess muscle. I am now looking into upper blepharoplasty to diminish bulging upper lids. 
Good luck!


----------



## Gio111ca (Oct 10, 2009)

Hi besummerbe and thx for the info.

I am just wondering what you mean by ¨muscle¨, because I would eventually consider this option to fix my lower baggy eyes, but I thought it was fat accumulation and not muscle? I saw some sites on the net that showed amazing positive results from this surgery (not sure they would show negative results).

How long was the surgery, the healing process? The cost? Does anything show?

Thx again.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Gio111ca said:


> Hi besummerbe and thx for the info.
> 
> I am just wondering what you mean by ¨muscle¨, because I would eventually consider this option to fix my lower baggy eyes, but I thought it was fat accumulation and not muscle? I saw some sites on the net that showed amazing positive results from this surgery (not sure they would show negative results).
> 
> ...


I was wondering that also. I think we need our muscles?


----------



## monarch (Mar 13, 2010)

Gio111ca said:


> Hi besummerbe and thx for the info.
> 
> I am just wondering what you mean by ¨muscle¨, because I would eventually consider this option to fix my lower baggy eyes, but I thought it was fat accumulation and not muscle? I saw some sites on the net that showed amazing positive results from this surgery (not sure they would show negative results).
> 
> ...


I've spoken to several cosmetic surgeons about getting bletharoplasty of the lower eye. I do not have Grave's disease but I have Hashimoto's. I will first explain how our eyes/fat/muscle work together and why the muscles play a roll in the puffy look and then I'll explain a little more about what I was told about having the procedure done. I may be giving you more info than you need/want but I've really looked into this and I think it is interesting and helpful to know since we have a thyroid disease and this affects the eye.

Unlike other parts of our body, the eye orbit consists of *skin>muscle>tendons>fat pads*. In other parts of our body it is *skin>fat>muscle>tendons*. Your eye bags may be due to the muscles loosing their elasticity or the muscles and tendons weakening due to thyroid disease or swollen or enlarged orbital muscles (found in Grave's patients) causing the orbital fat to bulge out. When you have an Autoimmune Thyroid Disease the body attacks its own thyroid gland AND (for an unknown reason) the body directs a similar response to the natural fat pads and muscles contained behind the eye. The result is an expansion of the fat and muscle which can lead to a condition known as thyroid eye disease (TED).

If I were you, I would search out an Ophthalmic Plastic Surgeon or an Oculoplastic Surgeon and have a consult. They know more about how autoimmune thyroid diseases effect the eye rather than a classic plastic/cosmetic surgeon. A lot of cosmetic surgeons will not even perform a blepharoplasty on someone w/thyroid problems due to poor results and complications.

It is crazy, but the cost ranges vary from dr. to dr. I was quoted JUST FOR LOWER, $3900, $3700, and $2500. Then in addition to the cost of surgery you'll have to have pre-tests and post-tests/check-ups which are not included in the cost surgical and facility fees. :scared0011:

Healing takes about 2-3 weeks (at least for the black and blue to go away). You won't see the _true_ end results until 3-6 months after surgery. Post-op they will give you salve to put on your eyes to prevent infection. Your doctor will want you to come in to have stitches taken out for upper after two-weeks. You'll also have to limit your lifting during the healing process. You'll have to have someone take care of you the first night and told not to do anything other than get up to go to the bathroom, but that is just the first night. Most people go back to work after the second week.

I know many people who've had blepharoplasty and they are very happy with the results. If you have a consult and it is fat and not edema then go for it. Just make sure you are paying them to get rid of fat and not water. Just do your homework and go to a few consults. The results last 10 years so it is a good investment if the doctor(s) come to the conclusion that it is fat deposits.

Good luck. Sorry I probably gave you too much info but I've been obsessed w/my stinkin' eye bags for a year now.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Hi,

I have Hashimoto's but had a blepharaplasty done on upper and lower about 15 years ago, purely for cosmetic reasons. I was very happy that I did as it improved my appearance. Successful surgery is really based on the skills of the surgeon. Over the years I've gained weight and probably could use another blepharoplasty.


----------

